# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  รกแกะบำรุงผิวมีคุณลักษณะทางอาหารสูงจริงหรือไม่

## marang555

รกแกะสกัดมาจากรกของแกะเรื่องคลอดลูกจะมีสารอาหารที่เยอะมากมีประโยชน์ช่วยให้ลูกแกะเจริญเติบโตแข็งแรงและมีภูมิคุ้มกันอย่างดีทำให้ไม่เจ็บป่วยง่ายและยังมีผลต่อผิวอีกด้วย
ด้วยความโชคดีที่รกแกะคือเซลล์ที่เข้ากับมนุษย์ได้ดีและยังหาซื้อได้ง่ายในทวีปยุโรปแต่โชคร้ายที่บ้านเราไม่นิยมเลี้ยงแกะเพราะอากาศร้อนไม่พอเหมาะกับแกะเพราะขนมันหนา
จึงนิยมเลี้ยงณที่โล่งแจ้งและเย็นมากๆ การเลี้ยงไม่ยากมากเพียงปล่อยไว้ฝูงแกะจะรับประทานหญ้าเองและต้อนกลับในตอนเช้า แกะจะมีลักษณะมีขนที่ยาวแต่หยิกจึงดูเหมือนขนสั้น
ประโยชน์ทางด้านโภชนาการ สามารถใช้บำรุงผิวสำหรับผิวที่เสื่อมสภาพแห้งหยาบเหี่ยวย่นไม่เต่งตึงให้กระชับขึ้นด้วยกันยังทำให้ผิวหน้าสดใสอีกด้วย ไม่ควรทานรกวัวเพระเสี่ยงต่อโรคบางพรรณ
ที่ไม่อาจคาดเดาได้ ดังนั้นรกวัวจึงไม่เป็นที่นิยมของผู้บริโภคมากนัก เผื่อไม่รู้จะเริ่มทานตัวไหนดีแนะนำให้ไปดูรีวิวต่างๆในอินเตอเน็ตก่อน ตามโพสต่างๆจะมีคนแนะนำพร้อมทั้งบอกต่อว่าตัวไหนทานแล้วเห็นผล
ตัวไหนทานแล้วเห็นผลน้อยหรือเห็นผลช้าก็จะไม่ค่อยมีคนพูดถึงส่วนรกแกะที่ฮิตจริงๆนั้นมีไม่กี่ตัวแต่ที่ดีที่สุดจะเป็นตัวแองเจลซีเคร็ท 38000 mg เพราะเป็นตัวที่มีส่วนรวมกันมากมายต่างๆเพิ่มเข้ามาเพื่อให้เห็นผลดียิ่งขึ้น
มากกว่าตัวอื่นๆในท้องตลาดควรบริโภคคู่กับพวกวิตามินหลัก A C E เพราะทำให้การดูดซึมทำได้ดีกว่าทานเพียวๆแบบไม่ผสมอะไรเลย เพราะฉะนั้นแองเจิลจึงใส่ส่วนผสมสูตรเฉพาะสำหรับคนที่ต้องการซื้ออย่างเดียวเฉพาะได้ครบทุกวิตามินหลัก
ต้องซื้อแองเจิลซี่เคร็ทเท่านั้นภายในหนึ่งกระปุกจะบรรจุหนึ่งร้อยเม็ด ฉลากสีน้ำตาลด้านหน้าจะเขียนว่า sheep placenta 38000 max CoQ10 and ACE plus ต่อป้ายยี่ห้อจะเล็กๆที่ด้านล่างหมายถึงภาษาอังกฤษอ่านแทบไม่ออกเลย
หญิงแย้ซื้อมาจากออสเตรเลียก็เอามาโชว์เพื่อนๆในเฟสบุ็ค เป็นสินค้าที่ดีระดับพรีเมี่ยมเลยก็ว่าได้กระปุกละ 2500 บาทสำหรับราคาปลึก หากซื้อมากกว่านี้ก็ดึงลงได้นิดหน่อยตามค่าเงินที่รับมา ถ้าล็อตไหนค่าส่งแพงก็คงอัพราคาขึ้นมาอีกหน่อย
การสั่งซื้อควรดูให้ดีซื้อกับร้านที่น่าเชื่อถือจะเป็นเยี่ยมอย่างซื้อสุ่มสี่สุ่มห้าไม่งั้นอาจได้ของลอกเลียนแบบเลยเสียดายเงินควรซื้อจากร้านที่มีลูกค้ามารีวิวเยอะๆดีกว่า ไม่งั้นอาจซื้อของถูกแต่ปลอมแปลงเท่ากับว่ารกแกะนั้นไม่มีค่าอะไรเลย
เพราะซื้อแล้วได้ของปลอมในราคาที่ถูกกว่าความเป็นสุทธิ สำหรับหลายๆคนที่มีปัญหาเรื่องผิวหน้าต่างๆไม่ว่าจะเป็นรอยเหี่ยวย่นที่เกิดจากการเวลา รอยตีนกา รอยแดงจากสิว รอยแผลเป็นต่าง ทานแล้วก็อาจทำให้ผิวมีสภาพที่ดีขึ้นกว่าที่มีอยู่
ก่อนหน้าที่จะดังมีการขายมาหลายสิบปีแล้วแต่บ้านเราเพิ่งจะมาดังเรื่องรกแกะได้ไม่กี่ปีมานี้เองควรซัก 4-5 ปี เนื่องจากเมื่อก่อนไม่มีคนรู้จักว่ารกแกะคืออะไร จนมีคนนำครีมรกแกะมาเข้าเซเว่นในลักษณะกระปุกจึงทำให้คนรู้จักกันมากขึ้น
ตอนนี้ได้มีหลายประเภทหลายแบบไม่ว่าจะเป็นแบบเม็ดหรือผงชงดื่มไปจนถึงแบบฉีด ที่ผ่านมาออกข่างเรื่องฉีกรกแกะปลอมจนหน้าพังออกข่าวเมื่อไม่นานมานี้เองสือทราบหลังจากนั้นว่าสิ่งที่ฉีดเข้าไปนั้นอาจไม่ใช่เซรั่มรกแกะอย่างที่แอบอ้าง
บางที่อาจเป็นน้ำมันอะไรซักอย่าง ที่ฉีดแล้วทำให้ใบหน้าอิ่มไม่แน่อาจเป็นน้ำมันตัวปลาก็ได้ โดยโดยมากจะเอามาหลอกให้คนหลงเชื่อเพราะมีราคาที่แพงแต่เงินลงทุนถูกมากๆ จึงเป็นช่องทางทำมาหากินในการจัดจำหน่ายหรือบริการ
ซึ่งอวดว่าสามารถทำให้ผิวได้ทันที บางรายอาจบอกว่าทำให้ผิวกระชับภายในระยะเวลาไม่นานหลังฉีดจะทำให้ผิวนุ่มชุ่มชื่นมีน้ำมีนวลเติมสร้างผิวให้แข็งแรงด้วยอมิโนโปรตีนสกัดเข้มข้น ต่อต้านอนุมูลอิสระทุกกรรมวิธี
รกแกะนั้นหลักๆที่เราเห็นตามท้องตลาดส่วนใหญ่จะมีอยู่สองประเทศหมายถึงออสเตรเลียและนิวซีแลนด์ บางตัวมาจากสเปน แต่ไม่สามารถนำมาถึงมาขายในเมืองไทยได้ ถ้าใครได้รกแกะนำเข้าฉลากคือภาษาไทยสันนิฐานได้ว่าสินค้าเป็นของปลอมทันที
เพราะสินค้าส่วนใหญ่ผลิตต่างประเทศ และถ้ามีรอยฉีกขาดไม่ควรแกะหรือทำให้เสียหายเพิ่มหากสงสัยให้ติดต่อทางร้านทันทีเพื่อขอเปลี่ยนสินค้าชำรุด หากไปแกะอาจโดนค่าปรับหรือไม่รับคืนเลยก็เป็นได้ เพราะฉนั้นควรระวังให้ดีในข้อตรงนี้
สำหรับเด็กและสตีมีครรภ์ไม่ควรทานนะครับต้องขอความเห็นแพทย์ก่อนรับประทาน เพราะมีวิตามินที่ห้ามคนท้องและเด็กทานควรถามให้รอบคอบก่อนทานจะได้ไม่เป็นอันตรายต่อเด็กที่อยู่ในท้องของตัวท่านเอง ถ้ามีการผิดปกติเนื่องจากการกินวิตามินต่างๆ
ผลที่ตามมาอาจไม่คุ้มค่าแน่ๆ ยอมอดทานไปซักระยะดีกว่าเพราะจะกลับมาทานตอนไหนก็ไม่มีปัญหา มีคนรีวิวในพันทิพย์มากมายเพื่อรกแกะมีคอมเม้นต์มากมายน่าสนใจ ไม่ใช่แค่ตัวนี้ตัวเดียวที่บำรุุงผิวได้เป็นอย่างดี ยังมีอีกหลายตัวมากๆได้แก่นมผึ้ง สารสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น
ถ้าทานพร้อมกันสามตัวอย่างต่อเนื่องสม่ำเป็นสิ่งที่จะได้รับก็คือ ผิวที่สดใสออร่าขางอย่างเป็นธรรมชาติใครเห็นก็ต้องทักถึงความเปลี่ยนแปลงของพื้นผิวไม่เท่านั้นยังไม่พอ ยังทำให้สุขภาพดีได้อย่างน่ามหัศจรรย์คุณอาจจะชื่นชอบก็เป็นได้
จากสภาพผิวที่เสื่อมโทรมกลายเป็นผิวเนียนนุ่มอย่างเป็นธรรมชาติได้อย่างหน้ามือเป็นหลังมือเสนอว่าเห็นผลชัดเจนใน 1-3 เดือนเท่านั้นถ้าทานตัวรกแกะเม็ด 38000 ก่อนหน้ายี่ห้อวีไอพีขายดีเห็นผลดีแต่หลังๆมานี่คนหันไปทานแองเจิลซีเคร็ทมากกว่า
เพราะมีความเข้มข้นมากกว่าถึงแปดพันมิลิกรัมอีกทั้งยังเพิ่มในส่วนของวิตามินเอซีอีและโคคิวเท็นอีกด้วยเห็นมั้ยครับว่าความแตกต่างมันมากกว่ากันเยอะจึงไม่งงที่หลายๆคนหันมาทานรกแกะเม็ดออสเตรเลียตัวนี้กัน
หากต้องการผิวที่เปลี่ยนแปลงเร่งด่วนน่าจะทานวันละสองเม็ดเช้าและก่อนนอนถ้ากลัวน้ำหนักขึ้นให้บริโภคเป็นก่อนอาหารเช้าสิบห้านาทีและหลังอาหารเย็นสิบห้านาที แต่โดยประจำรกแกะไม่ทำให้อ้วนแต่บางคนอาจน้ำหนักขึ้นมาเล็กน้อยแต่ไม่ต้องตกใจ
เพราะประมานสองอาทิตย์น้ำหนักจะลงเป็นบ่อยเว้นแต่ว่าท่านทานอาหารเสริมหลายตัวมากจนเกินไปหรือทานอาหารผสานด้วยเกินความจำเป็นอาจเป็นสาเหตุุหนึ่งที่ทำให้น้ำหนักขึ้นได้อย่างรวดเร็ว และควรทานคู่พร้อมด้วยสารสกัดจากเมล็ดองุ่น 38000 mg
และนมผึ้งระดับหกเปอเซนต์ขึ้นไปติดต่อกันอย่างสม่ำเสมอ เพียงเท่านี้ก็มีผิวขาวใสได้ไม่ยากแต่ถ้าหากเพิ่มความขาวขึ้นอีกนิดก็ตามด้วยกลูต้าแต่ก่อนจะทานอาหารเสริมต่างๆสมควรทานวิตามินหลักก่อนซักประมาณหนึ่งเดือนเพราะจะช่วยปรับสมดุลของร่างกาย
เป็นการเตรียมความพร้อมที่จะรับสารอาหารต่างๆที่จะเข้าสู่ร่างกายถ้าไม่ทานอาจทำให้การซับทำได้ไม่เต็มที่ ไม่คุ้มกับปริมานที่เราทานเข้าไปแต่ถ้ามีวิตามินหลักผสมอยู่แล้วก็สามารถทานได้ตามปกติเลยเป็นประจำทุกวัน
หลายคนอาจสงสัยว่าหาซื้อได้ที่ใดในเมื่อเมืองไทยไม่มีจำหน่าย สามารถหาซื้อได้ตามอินเตอเนตที่แม่ค้าหิ้วเข้า บางท่านก็ให้แอร์หิ้วเข้ามา แต่สมมุติจะซื้อรกแกะเม็ดไม่จำเป็นต้องไปถึงออสเตรเลียเพราะราคาไม่ได้ต่างอะไรกันมากมายกับที่ประเทศไทย
แต่ต้องดูให้ดีว่าเวลาซื้อสินค้าเหมือนอย่างในภาพตัวอย่างหรือไม่และเพราะอะไรถึงมีบางแพคเกตเปลี่ยนแปลงหรืออาจเข้าไปดูตามเว็ปไซต์ข้างกระปุกเพื่อเปรียบของแท้กับสินค้าลอกเลียนแบบ ไม่ควรเก็บไว้ในที่ๆร้อนมากๆเพราะออยที่เคลือบเม็ดอาจละลายและเยิ้มได้
แต่ไม่มีผลต่อคุณค่ามากนักแต่อาจทำให้ทานมือจะเปื้อนนีดหน่อยหากออยเคลือปเม็ดแคปซูลละลายหากเราผ่าเม็ดออกมาแล้วชั้นในจะเป็นเจลเหมือนน้ำมันแต่ไม่ใช่ นั่นคือโปรตีนที่สกัดเข้มข้นสีออกดำแม้น้ำตาล อย่าซื้อรกแกะสุ่มสี่สุ่มห้านะครับเพราะไม่ได้มีคุณภาพดีทุกตัว
เราจึงคัดเอาเฉพาะตัวที่ดีที่สุดมาเท่านั้น และตัวนี้ก็ไม่มีสารเคมีประสมจึงไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องสารตกค้างต่อร่างกาย ไม่มีสารอันตรายใดๆแน่นอน ไม่ใช่เรื่องง่ายที่เราจะได้รกแกะมากว่าจะได้ต้องรอทำคลอดให้แม่แกะเราถึงจะได้ส่วนนี้มาและนำมาผลิตในขบวบการที่สะอาดปลอดภัย
รกแกะสามารถทานคุ่กับวิตามินเอซีอีจะเห็นผลดีมากๆพร้อมกับทานกับเมล็ดองุ่นสกัดจะเห็นผลดีขึ้นอย่างรวดเร็วปิดกั้นทานกับสิ่งเหล่านี้เหล้าชากาแฟนมยาคุม สิ่งเหล่านี้จะทำให้รกแกะเห็นผลได้น้อยมากและไม่ว่าจะทานเยอะแค่ไหนก็อาจทำให้เห็นผลไม่คุ้ม
อย่างที่บอกจะซื้อทั้งที่ซื้อที่มันมีส่วนเจือปนครบถ้วนดีกว่าไม่ต้องซื้อตัวอื่นแยกให้เสียดายเงินหากเราบริโภคตัวรกแกะเม็ดแองเจิลก็สามารถทานเพียวได้เลยโดยไม่ต้องทานตัวอื่นมากขึ้นนอกจากจะต้องการความขาวใสเพิ่มค่อยทานเมล็ดองุ่นสกัดอีกตัว
สองตัวนี้ทำงานร่วมกันได้เป็นอย่างดีค่าสู่งสุดสามารุดูดซีมให้ผิวหน้าเปลี่ยนแปลงได้อย่างดีครอบคลุมเกือบทุกปัญหาผิวทานเพียงวัน 1-2 เม็ดเพียงนี้ก็เพียงพอต่อร่างกายในแต่ละวันไม่ควรทานเกินปริมานที่กำหนดหรือเกิน 2 เม็ดต่อ 1 วันเพราะร่างกายอาจดูดซึมไม่ทัน
ควรปรึกษาแพทย์หากมีโรคปกติตัวเพื่อตรวจเช็คความปลอดภัยของร่างกาย ควรทานควบคู่การออกกำลังกายเป็นประจำจะทำให้ผิวสวยและสุขภาพแข็งแรงผิวขาวหน้าใสใส่ใจสุขภาพวันนี้เต่งตึงกระชับทุกรูปทรงบอกเลยว่าดีแน่น่อนรับรองคุณค่าจากออสเตรเลียแท้ 100%
รกแกะผงอาจจะทานยากซักหน่อยพร้อมทั้งความเข้มข้นน้อยมากๆมีกลิ่นฉุนถ้าใครเป็นคนทานง่ายก็ดีแต่ถ้าไม่ง่ายอย่าคิดลองมาทานนะครับ และมีอีกแบบนึงคือแบบเคี้ยวตัวนี้ก็มีกลิ่นแต่ส่วนมากจะปรุงกลิ่นมาแล้วอาจเป็นกลิ่นตะไคร้เพื่อลดความฉันของตัวเม็ดรกแกะ
วันกอ่นเข้าไปดูรีวิวในยูทูปเห็นรีวิวรกแกะมากมายจนเลือกสรรไม่ถูกก็เลยไปดูในพันทิพย์ปรากฏว่าตัวนี้ดีที่สุด หญิงแย้ก็ทานเหมือนกัน ไม่โรงงานผลิต gmp ที่ได้รับมาตรฐานสากลจึงมีความไม่เป็นอันตรายสูงแนะเซลล์ที่ออสเตรเลียก็แนะนำว่าตัวนี้เป็นเยี่ยม
จึงนิยมทานกันจนตอนนี้สินค้าขาดตลาดชั่วคราง ลูกค้าแห่ซื้อกันแบบไม่พอ ใครอยากได้จริงๆช่วงนี้ต้องลงทุนบินไปซื้อที่นั่นเลย แต่อาจจะไม่ใช่ข้อความเพราะมันไม่คุ้มหากบินไปเที่ยวก็โอเคเลยหิ้วเข้ามาได้เล็กน้อยแต่เยอะไม่ได้นะเขาจะไม่ให้ผ่าน
ถ้าเอามาซักโหลสองโหลก็ไม่มีปัญหาอะไรเฉพาะถ้ายกลังมามีหวังโดนยึดแน่ๆ เพราะไม่ได้นำเข้าง่ายๆขนาดนั้นต้องมีการตรวจสอบหลายวิธีการ
สบู่รกแกะก็มีนะแต่ที่ไทยไม่ค่อยเห็นคนนำมาใช้ส่วนมาจะเป็นครีมมากกว่าเพราะใช้บำรุงหน้าตาได้เป็นอย่างดี ผิวกระชับอย่างเป็นธรรมชาติเนียนนิ่มถุึงขีดสุดได้ง่ายๆหากทั้งกินและทาถือได้ว่าดีมากเลยทีเดียว บ่นมาเยอะแล้วถ้าไงใครยังไม่เคยลองทานรกแกะเม็ดก็หามาลองทานกันได้นะครับรับรองว่าจะต้องบอกต่อปากต่อปากชัวร์
จะซื้อจะขายควรระวังด้วยนะครับบางทีร้านค้าขายถูกแต่โกงบางครั้งลูกค้าหลอกว่าโอนเงินแล้วไป บางที่แจ้งว่ายังไม่ได้รับผลิตภัณฑ์โกงแบบว่าหน้าด้านๆก็มีใช้บริการกับร้านค้าที่เค้าไม่เคยมีข้อสงสัยกับลูกค้านะครับถึงจะปลอดภัยจากมิจฉาขีพที่มาคอยหลอกด้วยนะครับ

----------


## marang555

อัพกระทู้หน่อยนะครับ

----------


## marang555

ดันกระทู้จ้า

----------


## marang555

ขอดันหน่อยครับ upp

----------


## marang555

ขอดันครับผม

----------


## marang555

ขอดันครับผม

----------

